# Slow Tub Drain



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

I have a very slow draining shower- tub drain and have used a hair snake to try to see if that was the problem. I pulled out a little hair, but the drain still drains at the same rete (slow). It does drian, but the tube bottom fills up with about 1-2 inches using the military rinse and shut off the water proceedure. Any advise would be appreiated, not sure you can use chemicals like drain-o due to holding tanks? Thanks for the great site and look forward to hearing suggestions.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Here we sit in Baltimore watching the arrival of the winds and rain from Hurricane Sandy. A thought that is NOT intended to be a "wise guy" response. Maybe the gray tank is full. Perhaps the drain line from the shower to the tank is clogged with something more than human hair. We washed off the dog (a long-haired one, naturally) and had to snake the drain line. Learned to do that work outside! 

Drain-o can be used but I'd try other solutions first. Empty the gray tank. Run a real plumbers snake from the tub down to the tank. Pour (run) plain water down the drain and see if that solves it. If not, then you may have a "real" clog in the drain line to the tank. Fixing that requires accessing the underbelly and that's a real PITA.

Does the bathroom sink drain well? Fill the bowl and then open the drain fully and the water should rip down quickly. If it doesn't, the line from the bathroom to the grey tank may be clogged.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

fuji said:


> I have a very slow draining shower- tub drain and have used a hair snake to try to see if that was the problem. I pulled out a little hair, but the drain still drains at the same rete (slow). It does drian, but the tube bottom fills up with about 1-2 inches using the military rinse and shut off the water proceedure. Any advise would be appreiated, not sure you can use chemicals like drain-o due to holding tanks? Thanks for the great site and look forward to hearing suggestions.


My guess is you have a clog that the snake cant or hasnt got to yet. The tub and even the kitchen sink probably all go to the same tank, unless you have two grey tanks. There are alot of 90 degree bends. So when you are feeding the snake in it may be going sideways toward the kitchen sink instead down toward the tank. It actually goes right over the pipe going down to the tank, and instead goes across the opening toward the kitchen. This pipe going down to the tank may also go straight up to the roof vent. If so you can remove the vent cap and drop the snake straight down into the tank. I'm betting that's where the clog is. If you already pulled out some hair then its probably a clog, you just have to find it. Good luck!


----------



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

hautevue said:


> Here we sit in Baltimore watching the arrival of the winds and rain from Hurricane Sandy. A thought that is NOT intended to be a "wise guy" response. Maybe the gray tank is full. Perhaps the drain line from the shower to the tank is clogged with something more than human hair. We washed off the dog (a long-haired one, naturally) and had to snake the drain line. Learned to do that work outside!
> 
> Drain-o can be used but I'd try other solutions first. Empty the gray tank. Run a real plumbers snake from the tub down to the tank. Pour (run) plain water down the drain and see if that solves it. If not, then you may have a "real" clog in the drain line to the tank. Fixing that requires accessing the underbelly and that's a real PITA.
> 
> ...


Thanks- The gray tank is empty. Will try the snake and see if that works. All the sings drain well. Thaks


----------



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> I have a very slow draining shower- tub drain and have used a hair snake to try to see if that was the problem. I pulled out a little hair, but the drain still drains at the same rete (slow). It does drian, but the tube bottom fills up with about 1-2 inches using the military rinse and shut off the water proceedure. Any advise would be appreiated, not sure you can use chemicals like drain-o due to holding tanks? Thanks for the great site and look forward to hearing suggestions.


My guess is you have a clog that the snake cant or hasnt got to yet. The tub and even the kitchen sink probably all go to the same tank, unless you have two grey tanks. There are alot of 90 degree bends. So when you are feeding the snake in it may be going sideways toward the kitchen sink instead down toward the tank. It actually goes right over the pipe going down to the tank, and instead goes across the opening toward the kitchen. This pipe going down to the tank may also go straight up to the roof vent. If so you can remove the vent cap and drop the snake straight down into the tank. I'm betting that's where the clog is. If you already pulled out some hair then its probably a clog, you just have to find it. Good luck!
[/quote]

thanks- Roof vent will be an option. i will bring the trailer home in a few weeks for our final trip this year, will snake it before we leave.

As always thank for taking the time to read and respond.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I am had the same problem this summer. I took the shower head with water on, placed it against the drain, sealed it with my hand and blew out whatever was blocking the drain. No problem since. 
Steve


----------

